# Cannot start cmd, regedit, task manager



## Pascal10 (May 25, 2008)

Hi I have a pentium(R) 4 cpu 2.66GHZ, 1GB Ram, XP, SP2.

I cannot seem to start CMD, or Regedit. I get a popup 'Another program is currently using it'

Also, I cannot launch task manager when I right click on my mouse from the task bar. 

I tried doing a system restore to 3 weeks ago and I still have the same problem. 

Also , it appears that my PC is running very slow, sometimes it freezes, sometimes it take a long time to reboot, 

I have NOD32 and I ran a spybot and ran a fix and repair. Still have the same problems.

Can you please help ? Thank you.


----------



## TheEmperor (Feb 7, 2008)

I'm sure this forum has a procedure for MalWare cleaning, go through it to make sure your system is clean. 
This: http://www.techsupportforum.com/sec...read-before-posting-malware-removal-help.html Is probably a good place to start. 
Once you have a clean system if you still can't open Task Manager and Regedit you can follow these steps here: http://www.techemperor.com/2008/01/26/cant-get-to-the-control-panel-task-manager-or-registry-editor/ to re-enable them. Generally the malware cleanup fixes it though.


----------

